# Hit by unkown third party



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Anyone know much about the above, Some **** reversed into my car parked outside my house and did one.
I know which address they were visiting but the home owner is not answering the door and hung the intercom up on me.
Didn't pay much attention to the car or reg other than was on foreign plates.

Phoned the police but i need to report it tomorrow at a station.

Just wonder how it works in regards to insurance, Am I liable for all the repairs to my car and excess, if so might be cheaper for me to have it repaired myself. With direct line fully comp by the way if anyone is in the know


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Absolute s**t bags! This is a absolute joke.
I had my insignia less then a month and someone did this to ours. Luckily we knew them and they owned up. If we didn't it would have been a new bumper & wing.
Dave send me a PM with the picture of the damage. May be able to help if worse comes to worst.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Cheers mate, wasn't the insignia, which i am pleased about after just detailing it.
But at the same time gutted as it was my astra which I have had since new in 2008, Kept the car in mint condition. 

The people he was visitng just hung the intercom up on my, either being a **** or didnt understand a word i said.

Will take some pics tomorrow in the light.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's sick . In 2011 my Insignia was damaged when someone in a Vauxhall Zafira reversed into it in a Morrison's car park. It was seen on CCTV but no registration was visible. The car ended up needing a new wing and work done to the door. My insurers, Direct Line asked me to pay my excess of £450 which was about half the cost of the repair.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Official answer is claim through your insurance company and unless you have a specific clause that they won't charge an excess on repairs where third party is Untraced you are going to be paying the excess.

Unofficial answer is don't claim/report and cop for the repairs as premium will likely go up next year even though a non fault accident. They will never say as much and say it's just overall market conditions.

Bit tricky as you have already phoned the cops so there will be a record. If you don't declare the accident and subsequently have an accident and need to claim your insurers could use the non disclosure as grounds to void the policy.

Personally think it's never worth the risk and always play it straight.

Sorry to hear your neighbours guest is a spineless scumbag or at best so unaware of what they are doing/didn't realise they had hit your car they shouldn't be driving!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I say we start a DW political movement.
Tax free detailing products and driving bans for having a dirty car.
For damage like you received then it's prison time ;-)


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Even tho you have made an initial police enquiry, that will go know where unless you put pen to paper and request a crime number. Without a reg number and also because you did not witness the incident it's your word against there's. this type of thing makes me sick, but its probably going to be a case of you footing the bill.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

All sound about right. Is a shame I reported to the police as said they can't do anything other than give me an incident number.
My excess is pretty steep so may aswell have a quote to repair privately. Looking at a new bumper and painting.

Sighs. What gets me the most is the people he was visiting just hung the intercom up on me. If that's their attitude doubt I would get far if I knew who there visitor was anyway.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Absolute B - tards

Has the paint work been damaged?
Have you had chance to get a picture Dave? 
I'll Hopefully be able to help mate well I should be able to


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the police don't subscribe to the "Claims & Underwriting" exchange, so notifying them won't be recorded on the claims database.

Unfortunately "fault" and "non-fault" claims are terminolgy insurers use based on the outcome of the claim, rather than the circumstances of the accident. If a full recovery of all losses is made, then the claim is classed as non-fault. If however, the insurers are unable to recover their losses (in cases such as hit and run, fire, theft, malicious damage etc) where the third party is not known, it will go down as a fault accident.

In your case, if your Insurers are unable to recover the claim costs as the culprit is not known, then unfortunately it will affect your NCB and your claims history rating. In addition to this, you will need to pay your excess. Unless of course you have protected NCB, in which case your NCB will be unaffected although your claims history rating will still be affected.

I'd be getting some quotes for the repair and comparing this against the excess and potential loss of NCB and premium load.

For example, if the repair was £1k, your excess is £250 and you have protected NCB, it makes financial sense to claim.

I am happy to work out some "rough" projections on what the claim will cost you over the next 2 years if you don't have protected NCB if that helps.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd. Will PM you some details tonight


----------

